# Wages



## IGM (Oct 13, 2018)

Is 30NZD ph a good wage to live on


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

IGM said:


> Is 30NZD ph a good wage to live on


If I assume a standard 40hr week then that works out approx $62 400 a year. You can live on that if you're on your own and you just do a house share, rent a room and share all the other bills. If you have a partner then they'd have to work part time at least and again you'll probably not be able to afford rent on a house. Your take home pay would be around $920 per week and a house will cost minimum $400 a week for something not very flash then you've got the other bills to pay - electric, gas, insurance etc
If you have kids it'll be a real struggle or virtually impossible to live on that salary.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

I should also add that the minimum salary thresholds for migrant workers has increased from $55k to $79 560 per annum which places your quoted salary right in the middle. This means you could only come here on a temporary class work visa for a maximum period of 3 years and if your salary didn't increase sufficiently you would not have any pathway to remain any longer. These new rules came in to force early this month as the NZ Government has made changes to reduce the number of low skilled migrant workers coming in to NZ.


----------



## IGM (Oct 13, 2018)

I am a skilled worker plater/boilermaker.
The agency have told me the job is full time at 30nzd ph with plenty ot.
There was no mention of the money being put up in New Zealand.
It sounds like another agency not telling you everything until your there and they are getting paid😡
Thanks for your reply


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

IGM said:


> I am a skilled worker plater/boilermaker.
> The agency have told me the job is full time at 30nzd ph with plenty ot.
> There was no mention of the money being put up in New Zealand.
> It sounds like another agency not telling you everything until your there and they are getting paid😡
> Thanks for your reply


I'd be cautious unless they're a reputable agent and ot isn't guaranteed so you'd be wise to ensure 30nzd will be a sufficient salary on its own. Have a look at the salary calculators for nz that will show you how much your deductions will be and what your net pay will be.
Good luck.


----------

